
The intertwined quest to understand biological intelligence and creating AI - Osiris30
https://hai.stanford.edu/news/the_intertwined_quest_for_understanding_biological_intelligence_and_creating_artificial_intelligence/
======
rdlecler1
I was disappointed that the author didn’t mention the evolution of
neurogenesis as the driver for modularity and more complex architectures.
Simply trying to design modularity won’t be enough. We’re going to need to
incorporate developmental models that are themselves a product of evolution.
What’s interesting about this is that gene regulatory networks that evolve and
which orchestrate development from a single cell to a complex organism and
those networks can also be modeled as neural networks. In effect, evolution
took the most powerful computational system (gene regulatory networks) and
reimplemented it with neural networks.

